# Dwarf Baby Tears & Christmas Moss



## logan84 (Jul 27, 2011)

So I have some DBTs in my tank that are having a hard time acclimating and taking root. Some of them are doing really well, actually, but the majority are just dying. I'm okay with this as I just need a few strong plants to take hold before total tank domination ensues.

My thing is that I have Christmas Moss hanging out on branches of wood in my tank. I keep finding what looks like single stems of DBTs sprouting up from the moss... I pull them out and they are super healthy - a vibrant green with a shiny white root just looking for love. 

Anyone have any experience with this? I purchase my moss from overseas as I can't find a good supplier locally - could maybe these not be DBTs and maybe some other hitch hiker? I've just never seen this before in any of my other mosses or any of my other tanks. 

Thanks!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

HC can be tough to grow. What type of substrate do you have? I assume that is where they are planted. The ones you are finding in your moss may just being doing better because they are up closer to the light.


----------



## logan84 (Jul 27, 2011)

I have a CarbiSea FloraMax layer covered with a fine black sand that I've used in all my other tanks. I've grown glosso and dwarf hair grass rather well in this mix so I feel that it's a good, easy substrate for me. 

My tank is a 12 gallon, long with a 39w T5HO so the lighting shouldn't be an issue in my opinon - however I'm on the forums eagerly awaiting any other opinions.  

Essentially the tears aren't too much closer to the bulb when they're in the moss. I am mostly curious as to the possibility this truly sounds like a case of my tears enjoying some moss as a substrate as well - it seems so odd but it's really neat if that's what's happening!


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

It seems like tiny bits have broken off and lodged in the moss where they for some reason like it and start growing well.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Then I would say you should be good on lighting. It also likes a lot of CO2. Some say it won't grow without it. I have heard of others growing it without, if you have lighting, substrate, and a good fert plan covered.


----------

